# How realistic is it to groom at home?



## Walter

Hi,

We took Walter to the groomers a few months ago for his first cut. It was okay, but the vet said he was very matted. We knew he had some matts but apparently there were more than we thought.

It also took longer than expected (They called and said they were keeping him an extra hour because he was much bigger than they thought he would be) and it was more expensive than originally advertised for the same reason.

Since then we have been trying to keep on top of the matts but sometimes they appear over night. I've cut a few big chunks out with scissors recently. I've been looking at clippers, and at dog grooming videos and I really don't think that it looks that difficult. My girlfriend seems to think that I'll make a mess of it, however.

It would definitely be more cost effective to do it myself, as after the initial cost it would be free until the clippers break. It seems like a fairly straightforward set of steps, with the main issue being getting the dog to stay still. He doesn't really like being brushed but that's more due to the fact that he wants to put the brush in his mouth.

Am I crazy to think that I can do it myself?


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Your biggest issue from what you have said is him not liking being brushed - you really need to conquer that before you are able to clip him as they have to be able to stand reasonably still while you clip them.

I clip Molly myself, I did make a few messes of it when I first started and generally I keep her pretty short coated so matts are minimal. I also started with a cheap set of clippers but they were a false economy and I ended up getting a better pair which are much better.

Before clipping each time I wash her and dry her coat with the hair dryer making sure it is clean and knot free before clipping - I use a comb for the majority of her grooming to make sure she is knot free right down to the skin.


----------



## Marzi

Grooming at home is essential - for me clipping is a step too far. My groomer tells me off if I scissor trim - I struggle to cut paper straight, so clipping a dog would be a disaster. However combing through is very important. I keep the girls fairly short and aim to comb through a couple of times every week - sometimes a different bit each night - but the week before they are going to be groomed I comb them very thoroughly every day - if they are tangle free it makes the whole grooming process much easier on the dog and quicker for the groomer. My groomer is brilliant - she gave me advice about how to brush and comb, even buying me a small headed slicker from her supplier. I also have a blaster which I use to dry the dogs if they get soggy when out (more like *WHEN*) the groomer said this helps as it blows the dirt out of their coats too and the dirt can contribute to matting.
I had factored in the expense when looking at poodle type breeds... I spend more on their hair cuts than mine - but by doing my side of looking after the dogs - they are done quickly and the cost is manageable.


----------



## Goosey

My two both don't really like being brushed,especially when they have nots or matts,but keeping them combed through is a must. Keeping them at a manageable length helps the combing easier, this is why I decided to groom my two at home. 
I invested in a really good pair of clippers and comb attatchments, thinning scissors ,curved scissors,slicker brush and metal comb. I also bought a grooming table this was a good decision because once on the table they are much happier at being combed . 
As for bad hair cuts, practice makes perfect and at least you know it will grow back. To be honest Molly has had her fair share of bad hair cuts and that's by groomers


----------



## fairlie

I think it depends on how good you want your dog to look. If you can handle the moth eaten look of a home groom then go for it, do a little every day and feed plenty of treats for nice behaviour. It is a two person job at first. Like 2nd says they must be completely combed through first and have clean dry fur before you start. The best thing for matts that I've learned is to keep a slicker brush at hand and go through them nearly every day if possible.

Marzi the clippers are* way, way* easier than scissors, they have attachments which control how much is cut!


----------



## DB1

It is possible, there are lots of tips on the internet and grooming video's on you tube but my only concern would be you keeping on top of the matting situation, if he is getting matted a groomer would be able to sort him out (or clip it all off) easier than you, if you decided to do him at home the first thing is to make sure you brush and comb really regularly so that when you do give him a haircut there are no (or very few) matt's to deal with. In fact even if you want to clip him yourself it may not be a bad thing to still take him to a groomer for a bath and brush though occasionally - at least during the first few months, to ensure you are not missing matt's in any of the tricky area's.


----------



## Kellyf1

Not sure where you are Walter but in the uk some of the agricultural colleges have dog grooming courses for pet owners. They are usually held on a Saturday and you take your dog along and groom them. I found this to be invaluable. You need to get all the matting out first, then bath and if you have a blaster you use that to dry them off. Aim the blaster at one point and this will part the fur. Brush where the fur is parted and you end up with a big fluffy powder puff - remember the pink panther after he's been through the car wash! Then comb through and clip. Good clippers, a matt breaker, a slicker brush (les pooches are good), a comb and clipper combs. I also have scissors, thinning scissors and a grooming table. My dog hates the grooming table so I cover the dinner table and pop him on there. My dog is a springer X standard poodle so bigger than a cockerpoo. Believe me, if I can do it you can. Good luck


----------



## Kellyf1

Oh and I was told to use johnsons no tears shampoo. Get an old washing up liquid bottle and put one third shampoo and two thirds water. You can squeeze the diluted shampoo over your dog one handed whilst rubbing in with the other - much easier than non diluted shampoo.


----------



## Peanut

Of course grooming at home is possible!!! I started doing it because it relaxes me a lot 

I am not very good at brushing them often, but if their hair is long, I am extra-careful. Once I had to scalp Peanut due to the amount of knots she had, her hair was not possible to be saved. (I was away for 2 weeks and she was bathed regularly and not brushed when having long hair). I was furious to say the least. 

I "learned" how to cut their hair by looking at videos on youtube but the best was a video that is posted on the grooming section of this forum. I have then adjusted things as I have developed confidence. 

I bought all the equipment the others have mentioned. It cost me around £400 but since I have been cutting their hair every 6 weeks for over 1 year I have already covered that cost and still have spare change (we were charged £50 per dog). 

I have posted these photos on another post, but here you have them just groomed (not washed though as I didn't have time to do it that day). They are by no means perfect, but I am happy enough with the result.


----------



## Steveare

I find that if I keep my Frankie clean (Groomer every five weeks, do it myself bath in between),do a little touch up clip around her privates now and then,and brush her every other day, she does not get any matts and is happy. I have had to change groomers a few times before finding the right one. To me it's worth paying to have a beautiful cut.


----------



## SnowWa

You are a girl after my own heart. I have groomed most of my last two or three dogs. I have no fear - and am able to live with my own mistakes. I did take them to a groomer every once in a while to get a better cut than I could do. Looking at your pictures, they are about the quality of my first attempts at grooming my new little cockapoo. He is about five months old. I have only groomed him twice so far. I was anxious to give him a seriously shorter cut to see exactly what was underneath all that puppy fur. So far, I am doing mostly scissor cutting, but I do want to start working more with clippers. I do need to mention that one of my former dogs was a Yorkie and another, a Bichon, neither of which is very easy to groom - but I did end up doing a reasonably acceptable job...and they did give me some experience that I can apply to my new little pup now. 

So my answer to anyone who want to do some grooming at home - go for it. 

******* I have to be honest about "my grooming at home." I am so slow. I'm sure though that I will get faster with time, and especially if I can learn to use the clippers more efficiently. 

Good luck - and have fun. And, most of all, just bite the bullet and do it.


----------



## Annabellam

I have all sorts of grooming products at home but there are some things that i cannot do such as the nails. I bath him alright and also used a wide toothed comb for brushing but he wont let me do the nails so i take him to the groomers once in a while also to get a cut when he needs to.


----------



## Doglover

I have never cut my dogs nails normal walks on the pavement usually suffice, my advice leave to the groomers.


----------



## SnowWa

I have cut my dog and cat's nails for nearly 30 years. It's very true that some are far more difficult than others ---as far as staying still is concerned. These are the things that take practice. However, when I had dogs that were groomed occasionally - they did their nails. 



cjs


----------



## SnowWa

Marzi said:


> Grooming at home is essential - for me clipping is a step too far. My groomer tells me off if I scissor trim - I struggle to cut paper straight, so clipping a dog would be a disaster. However combing through is very important. I keep the girls fairly short and aim to comb through a couple of times every week - sometimes a different bit each night - but the week before they are going to be groomed I comb them very thoroughly every day - if they are tangle free it makes the whole grooming process much easier on the dog and quicker for the groomer. My groomer is brilliant - she gave me advice about how to brush and comb, even buying me a small headed slicker from her supplier. I also have a blaster which I use to dry the dogs if they get soggy when out (more like *WHEN*) the groomer said this helps as it blows the dirt out of their coats too and the dirt can contribute to matting.
> I had factored in the expense when looking at poodle type breeds... I spend more on their hair cuts than mine - but by doing my side of looking after the dogs - they are done quickly and the cost is manageable.


I've done a lot of grooming over the years - but rather than using clippers, I have used scissors more. Now I am going to learn how to use clippers more efficiently. I have several clippers, but my newest ones are cordless. To each his own - but, I love the cordless clippers. I always hated having to work with the stiff/short cord on my other clippers. I got good cordless clippers, reasonably expensive, and keep them charged and ready to go anytime anywhere. I don't groom my dog every six weeks - he is always a work in progress. I keep his coat where I want it almost all the time and can grab the cordless clippers or scissors anytime and do a smaller amount of grooming whenever I think he needs it. He doesn't mind it at all. I really enjoy the time with him. Have to tell admit - I watch the groomers on YouTube a lot....it's like going to school for me. I have improved a lot since I first started.


----------

